# Indiana Beekeeping Conference: Oct 22



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

The Indiana State Beekeepers will be holding their 103rd annual Fall Conference on Saturday, Oct 22nd in Danville (just west of Indy).

Our featured guest speaker is Dick Rogers, Principal Scientist/Entomologist for Bayer Crop Sciences. Bayer has taken a lot of heat from the beekeeping community regarding their neonicotinoid pesticides and seed treatments, so here's a great opportunity to ask questions and hear their side of the story. Not a faceless corporation, but an actual person.

Complete details and agenda here:
http://www.hoosierbuzz.com/


----------

